# Looking for recipes.



## Keanan23 (18/12/17)

Hi guys,

I'm wanting to add to my list of concentrates and want to place an order with blck asap. 

Does anyone have a good mango frappe recipe for me?
As well as a good melon recipe?

There are just too many recipes on here and is a bit overwhelming.


Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (18/12/17)

Hi @Keanan23 - Regarding a Mango Frappe Recipe - Can’t help you here. 

A Melons Recipe 
Melons-v2
Cantaloupe TFA - 5.5%
Mango TFA - 5.5%
Papaya TFA - 3.5%
Sweet Cream TFA - 1.5%
16% - 0mg Nic - 25ml
70/30 - 3 Weeks 

I got this off ELiquid Calculator Website and tweaked it a touch - can Steep for longer - Totally Amazing. 

My 2c worth - hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keanan23 (18/12/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Keanan23 - Regarding a Mango Frappe Recipe - Can’t help you here.
> 
> A Melons Recipe
> Melons-v2
> ...


Thanks @Max.
Forgot to mention that I will be mixing without nic. Does that mean that the concentration % will change or will I mix as is? 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (18/12/17)

Hi @Keanan23


Keanan23 said:


> Thanks @Max.
> Forgot to mention that I will be mixing without nic. Does that mean that the concentration % will change or will I mix as is?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk



My 70/30 is VG/PG Ratio - The Concentrates usually come as a PG Base Concentrate.

So yes - you mix as is - the percentages remain as is - I also do 0mg Nic only - so mixing is such a pleasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Keanan23 (18/12/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Keanan23
> 
> 
> My 70/30 is VG/PG Ratio - The Concentrates usually come as a PG Base Concentrate.
> ...


OK cool thanks again. 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

